# small fly shop



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just went to a small fly shop in brunswick which I had no idea about. Its called JEFFS FLYSHOP, not a big shop but has a nice selection. The owner was nice and helpfull about the rocky river. Definately worth stopping in if your out that way, here his web site to check to check it out. 
www.jeffsflyfishing.com

Just wanted to let you all know about it in case u were not familiar with the shop.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks. Good prices? Good Quality?


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i've been going to jeff's for about a year now he is a real nice guy. he will tie anything my weird brain can think of. nice shop too!!


----------



## hyperstriper (Jan 16, 2005)

Just went to Jeff's today. Good selection and Jeff is very knowlegeable about the rivers and the tying. If your not into tying he can certanly tie you anything your heart desires, and I think his prices on his coustom ties are very reasonable. He also has some of the more high-end equipment such as sage,winston,ross reels and the like. Good place, good stuff and nice guy.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

K1,
Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to stop in. Sounds like a very nice shop, & it's very nice to know that, in addition to higher end stuff, he carries St Croix & Cortland...2 brands more affordable & still fine quality for newcomers to this passion.
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

If I am ever in that area which I haven't been for a long while I will stop and check it out. I rather spend my money on the little shops before the box stores.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I am a fan of these small shops appossed to the larger chain stores it is more personal and generaly not a highschool kid working after school ther is someone who knows the sport


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I really want to take a trip out to Jeff's shop, but it's so dang far to drive. 
I have a decent shop close to me, TMF Sport Shop but, they don't have a very wide selection of rods. They carry Orvis, TFO, and Echo. I'm a G. Loomis fan and 
if I want to look before I buy for those I'll have to make that hour and a half drive to Jeff's. 

Jeremy


----------



## hyperstriper (Jan 16, 2005)

jkurtz,
If I was going to make the hour and a half trip I would call him first. His rod selection is somewhat limited, maybe 30 rods or so not wall to wall. He can surely get watever you want but he may not have the particular one you want on hand.


----------



## flyguy (Apr 11, 2004)

I stopped by Jeff's one evening earlier this winter...seemed like a nice shop and it is always good to find another flyshop.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

hyperstriper said:


> jkurtz,
> If I was going to make the hour and a half trip I would call him first. His rod selection is somewhat limited, maybe 30 rods or so not wall to wall. He can surely get watever you want but he may not have the particular one you want on hand.


Thanks for the heads up. I was kind of under the impression from his website that he had wide selection of rods on hand.

Jeremy


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Look's like i will have to stop bye there, less than 2 min. ride from my house!!


----------

